# JComboBox auf ReadOnly stellen



## Zweistein (23. Jun 2005)

Wie kann ich die JComboBox auf nur Anzeige eines Strings (Read-Only) stellen
 ohne diesen verändern zu können oder einen anderen auswählen zu können.
Mit setEnabled kann man zwar nichts mehr auswählen, aber man kann auch nichts mehr lesen.
Bei setEditable kann man weiterhin einen anderen Wert auswählen.


----------



## Sky (23. Jun 2005)

Du willst, dass man die box noch aufmachen kann, aber nix mehr auswählen oder wie ist das gemeint???


----------



## Zweistein (23. Jun 2005)

Ich will, das im ReadOnly-Zustand die Combobox ausschaut wie eine nicht editierbare Textbox (JTextField).
Dahinter soll aber trotzdem eine JComboBox mit dessen Funktionen stecken.


----------



## Karl (23. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

vorweg: Du könntest immer die Kombination setEnabled(false) + setEditable(true) bzw. setEnabled(true) + setEditable(false) verwenden. Das gibt so einen ähnlichen Effekt wie Du wollstest.

Beeinflussung der Farben:
Die Farben, die Du ändern müsstest, lassen sich zwar prinzipiell setzen (siehe UIManager-Klasse und UIDefaults).
Allerdings ist das ziemlich "swing-intim" :lol: , Du kannst in der Map dort den Wert "ComboBox.disabledForeground" neu setzen. 

```
UIManager.getDefaults().put("ComboBox.disabledForeground", Color.GREEN);
```

Jetzt ist die Schrift der disableten ComboBox z.B. grasgrün.
Die Frage ist nur, ob sich alle L&Fs daran halten und diesen Wert abfragen.

Es gibt aber auch einen anderen Workaround für dieses Farbenproblem (die billige Masche :lol: ), man tausche den
Renderer gegen einen eigenen aus, der "farbecht" ist, ein JLabel reicht völlig, um den Text darzustellen.


```
static class MyComboBoxRenderer implements ListCellRenderer {
        private final ColorfastLabel rendererCmp = new ColorfastLabel();
        private ListCellRenderer defaultRenderer = (new JComboBox()).getRenderer();
        
        public MyComboBoxRenderer() {
            
        }
        
        public MyComboBoxRenderer(ListCellRenderer defaultRenderer) {
            this.defaultRenderer = defaultRenderer;
        }
        
        public Component getListCellRendererComponent(JList list, Object value,
                int index, boolean isSelected, boolean cellHasFocus) {
            
            if (index == -1) { // bei zugeklappter Liste
                rendererCmp.setForeground_internal(list.getForeground());
                rendererCmp.setText((String)value);
                return rendererCmp;
            }
            else { //sonst normalen Renderer nehmen
                return defaultRenderer.getListCellRendererComponent(list, value, index, isSelected, cellHasFocus);
            }
                
        }
    }
    
    static class ColorfastLabel extends JLabel {
        public void setForeground(Color fg) {
            //ignore
        }
        public void setBackground(Color fg) {
            //ignore
        }
        public void setBackground_internal(Color bg) {
            super.setBackground(bg);
        }
        public void setForeground_internal(Color fg) {
            // TODO Auto-generated method stub
            super.setForeground(fg);
        }
    }
```

Danach:

```
meineCombobox.setRenderer(new MyComboBoxRenderer());
```

Die "Ausgrau-Farben" kannst Du jetzt beliebig beeinflussen.

Gruß,
Karl


----------



## Zweistein (23. Jun 2005)

Die disable-Farbe mit UIManager.getDefaults().put("ComboBox.disabledForeground", Color.GREEN); zu ändern funktioniert,
 nur schlägt das auf das gesamte Programm durch.
Ich bräuchte aber zusätzlich zum Zustand
 Enabled: ist änderbar und lesbar
 Disabled: ist nicht änderbar und auch nicht lesbar
einen 3. Zustand: Read-Only: ist nicht änderbar, aber trotzdem lesbar
Ich will z.B.: in einem Formular 3 Comboboxen gleichzeitig darstellen: die 1. ist normal zu bedienen, die 2. ist durch das disablen graugestellt und nicht wirklich lesebar, bei der 3. soll nichts auswählbar und änderbar sein, diese aber trotzdem normal lesbar sein.
Die Variante mit dem Tauschen des Renderers liefert bei mir leider eine Exception beim Anzeigen des Formulars mit dieser Combobox.

Zusätzlich zur Combobox bräuchte ich diesen 3. Zustand auch bei JCheckBox und JButton.
Bei einem normalen Textfeld (JTextField) funktioniert dieser 3. Zustand ja problemlos.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die internen Events einer Komponente auszuschalten ohne sie zu disablen?


----------



## Sky (23. Jun 2005)

Kannst Du mal den Zweck erklären? Das ganze hört sich für mich nicht durchgängig logisch an. Was bringt mir eine Combobox, wo ich mir auch alle Einträge anschauen darf, aber keinen ändern darf!?


----------



## Zweistein (23. Jun 2005)

Ein Formular kann von mehreren Personen geöffnet werden.
Eine Person davon darf die Daten ändern, eine andere Person darf die Daten nur sehen.
Ich will nicht 2 Formulare machen: eines für Personen die ändern dürfen und ein anderes für Personen die nicht ändern dürfen,
 sondern will bei den einzelnen Komponenten sagen welchen Zustand diese haben.
Weiters kann es vorkommen, das manche Personen nur bestimmte Daten ändern dürfen.
Diese Daten können in ComboBoxen, Checkboxen, Textfelder, Textareas ... liegen.
Bei Textfelder und Textareas funktioniert es mit setEditable ja problemlos, nur alle anderen Komponenten machen mit diesem 3. Zustand Probleme.


----------

